# Vanilla based perfumes.



## LaBellaVita (Jul 12, 2006)

Name some good ones, because I love them.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

Pink Sugar by Aquolina. This is awesome it smells like cotton candy/ spicy vanilla. I love to smell edible.


----------



## jinsy (Jul 14, 2006)

l'occitane has a vanilla spray perfume. my fave!


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 14, 2006)

Straight vanilla oil.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

B&BW's Vanilla Bean Noel. The lotion, not the body spray. It's strong enough to last all day. It's seasonal but it smells oh. so. good!


----------



## lemurian (Jul 16, 2006)

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille fragrances, especially the older formulations!  It's a very sweet vanilla, but not synthetic-smelling.  Absolutely delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A not-so-sweet vanilla fragrance that I also love is Vanille Eau Noire du Mexique by La Maison de la Vanille.  It's a bit more subtle, more "sexy", I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And inexpensive!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

la maison de la vanille divine des tropiques is my all time favorite.. i cant get enough of it!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 6, 2006)

I like the Body Shop's vanilla perfume, but I'm not too picky. Haha.


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 8, 2006)

mmm i love my signature scent of tutti dolci's sugar wafer edt <3 a cheapie vanilla scent would be calgon's new vanilla spray, yummy!


----------



## Joke (Aug 10, 2006)

Guerlain Vanilla and Ylang Yland, it's great


----------



## faifai (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, if you like perfume oils I would highly recommend Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's vanilla scents like Antique Lace (soft, clean vanilla), Morocco (exotic vanilla) and Snake Oil (all out vampy vanilla). their site is blackphoenixalchemylab.com.

Heaven and Earth Designs is another online perfume oil retailer that makes amazingly good products. Their oil/lotion titled "Enchanted" is quite possibly my favorite vanilla scent of all time.

If you like perfume sprays, I've always found Victoria's Secret Vanilla Lace spray to be pretty (even though the rest of their spray stuff can easily be lumped into the VILE! category), and Bath and Body Works Fresh Vanilla and Rice Flower and Shea are very lovely scents as well.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 13, 2006)

Dior -Hypnotic Poison and L de Lollita Lempicka for more sophisticated, less edible scent
Pink sugar and Comptoir sud pacifique's vanille apricot are light and so yummy-edible kinda scent 
Escada's Magnetism starts off as afruity smell but cools off to the sweetest powdery vanilla scent
Serge Lutens un bois vanille is in between
and for lighter scents, body splashes try Victoria secrets' warm embrace
that's what came in my mind so far, ill come back if i remebered anything else
xo,


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm all about the Vanilla scents also. My signature scent is Comptoir Sud Pacifique's Vanille Abricot.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I'm all about the Vanilla scents also. My signature scent is Comptoir Sud Pacifique's Vanille Abricot._

 
Ditto


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Pink Sugar by Aquolina. This is awesome it smells like cotton candy/ spicy vanilla. I love to smell edible._

 
Ditto! One my faves for sure....

Other faves:
B&BW's Fresh Vanilla and Vanilla Bean Noel (I'm sooo glad they brought it back this year!) is also good.

Dessert Beauty by Jessica Simpson fragrance - Taste

Laurence Dumont's Vanille Orientale

ADDITION: LAVANILA Pure Vanilla Eau De Parfum (this is my fave scent of the moment.)


----------



## vickih (Nov 3, 2006)

I use Christian Dior Addict and Jean Paul Gauthier... love them


----------



## iheartjuppy (Nov 4, 2006)

*Vanillas*

I'm a vanilla girl, too. 

My faves include:

Galimard Vanille 
Perlier Les Iles Vanille
Comptoir Sud Pacifique Extreme Vanilla


----------



## Lil_D (Nov 6, 2006)

Givenchy Very Irrisistable- that stuff smells so good and has Vanilla one of my favorite perfumes.

Victor & Rolph Flower Bomb- that one is good too.


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Nov 27, 2006)

Carol's daughter almond cookie butter-vanilla,almond,sandalwood


----------



## sallytheragdol (Nov 28, 2006)

Burberry Brit


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I'm all about the Vanilla scents also.._

 
Oh girl, me too.  I love everything sickeningly sweet.  My signature scent is Amor Amor by Cacharel.  It's got Mandarin, Double Vanilla, Jasmine, Black Currant, Melati Blossom, Lily Of The Valley, White Musk, and Grey Amber. Haaaaaawt! :hump:

This stuff makes you feel incredibly sexy. 5 Stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Also, Jaqua just came out with Pink Buttercream Frosting hand creams and body lotions and candles and stuff.  No fragrance, though. 

Love Bath and Body Works Tutti Dolce Creme Brulee line, as well as the Laura Mercier Creme Brulee stuff...ummm, OH!

If you want your house to smell like a cookie factory, get some Aromatique Creme Caramel oil burning oil stuff.  I got an oil burner from the Body Shop and poured this stuff in the top, O.M.G. GIRLFRIEND!!!!  Seriously like 2 minutes later our house smelled liike absolute HEAVEN.  Our neighbors were moving and kept talking about how freaking good our "caramely-vanilla coffee" smelled, lol.  We just laughed.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Oh girl, me too.  I love everything sickeningly sweet.  My signature scent is Amor Amor by Cacharel.  It's got Mandarin, Double Vanilla, Jasmine, Black Currant, Melati Blossom, Lily Of The Valley, White Musk, and Grey Amber. Haaaaaawt! :hump:

This stuff makes you feel incredibly sexy. 5 Stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Also, Jaqua just came out with Pink Buttercream Frosting hand creams and body lotions and candles and stuff.  No fragrance, though. 

Love Bath and Body Works Tutti Dolce Creme Brulee line, as well as the Laura Mercier Creme Brulee stuff...ummm, OH!

If you want your house to smell like a cookie factory, get some Aromatique Creme Caramel oil burning oil stuff.  I got an oil burner from the Body Shop and poured this stuff in the top, O.M.G. GIRLFRIEND!!!!  Seriously like 2 minutes later our house smelled liike absolute HEAVEN.  Our neighbors were moving and kept talking about how freaking good our "caramely-vanilla coffee" smelled, lol.  We just laughed._

 

You should go to the B&BW's outlet in San Ysidro, they always have the Tutti Dolce stuff on sale. I bought my sis-in-law the creme brule sugar scrub for only $5!!!
I also love the Laura Mercier Creme Brule stuff, when I worked at Nordie's I would always use it when no one was looking hah and I finally splurged on the body cream and the candle before I stopped working there.
I also have one of those oil burners but I bought a vanilla coconut oil for it and I got really sick of the smell after a while. It started to smell like a car scent thingy to me. I'm going to have to check out this Creme Caramel though, that sounds like it's right up my alley. It's from the Body Shop?
Thanks


----------



## laurenmo88 (Dec 2, 2006)

OBSESSION!!! its the best and very strong just one spritz will do


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_You should go to the B&BW's outlet in San Ysidro, they always have the Tutti Dolce stuff on sale. I bought my sis-in-law the creme brule sugar scrub for only $5!!!_

 
WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!! OMG! That is so dangerous I'll buy the store out lol!  Thanks for the tip I'm totally going this paycheck!

Oh, P.S. That Creme Caramel Refresher Oil isn't form the Body Shop, just the oil burner I USE it in is from the Body Shop, lol.  Sorry I didn't clarify. I got the oil on Clearance at Nordie's but I don't think there's anymore left.  It's from Aromatique: here's the whole line so you know what it looks like:

http://www.christmas-treasures.com/A...emeCaramel.htm

Maybe you can still order it online!


----------



## xXBlackStarXx (Dec 6, 2006)

Hypnotic Poison- my absolute favorite perfume! 
Also Armani Code Pour Femme, Dior Addict


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 13, 2006)

LOVE Hypnotic Poison...it's actually really yummy with MV2.  I used to use the HP lotion and then spirtz MV2...Oh.My.God. Good stuff. 

Casmir by Chopard is also really nice.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 3, 2007)

I tried this and everyone at work kept telling me i smelled good! Thanks for the idea!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_LOVE Hypnotic Poison...it's actually really yummy with MV2.  I used to use the HP lotion and then spirtz MV2...Oh.My.God. Good stuff. 

Casmir by Chopard is also really nice._


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 3, 2007)

i love the sweet smell of vanilla/oriental blends

i love mv2 (MAC)...i'm surprised more people didn't mention it more...

also, i second burberry brit. it's smell just lingers, and it smells like nothing else.


----------



## MacArtist (Feb 6, 2007)

Lancome's Hypnose smells insanely delicious, very vanillary (is that a word? lol ) I get tons of compliments when I wear it ! They have the fragrance, shower gel and most recently a body creme. Smell it next time you're in a dept store.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_I tried this and everyone at work kept telling me i smelled good! Thanks for the idea!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NP! I need to wear that combo again, I just started wearing another vanilla scent and everybody keeps asking "who's got cookies?"


----------



## Katja (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_B&BW's Vanilla Bean Noel. The lotion, not the body spray. It's strong enough to last all day. It's seasonal but it smells oh. so. good!_

 
*1000% Ditto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this scent, but only in lotion form.  It smells gross as body spray, but whenever I apply the lotion, I always get compliments like, "Something smells so good."  And I fess up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a sweet vanilla bean scent w/ caramel notes, but I always get either 'Marshmellow' or 'Cotton Candy' from others that smell it. *


----------



## circe221 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have to put another vote in for Aquolina's Pink Sugar - it is amazing!!! I would say it is more cotton-candy-ish than vanilla, but it smells so good. I get so many compliments (esp. from guys!) when I wear it!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 10, 2007)

hypnôse by lancôme!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 

 
_Burberry Brit_

 
I love this.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 16, 2007)

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 16, 2007)

Connexion by Lancome ^.^ VERY vanilla-y and warm.


----------



## Patricia (May 9, 2007)

just discovered The One by D&G and i loooove it!


----------



## whiteflorals (May 10, 2007)

Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille is a good one too


----------



## Magic Markers (Jun 28, 2007)

Vanilla Fields.

It doesn't smell like vanilla... But it's AMAZING.

It smells so expensive, but you can get it from CVS... I also got a bottle from Kohls once.

I gave it to my friend for her birthday, and one of my other friends liked it so much that she insisted that she get it for HER birthday!


----------



## alysaunknox (Jul 6, 2007)

i love vanilla too, and my favorite favorite favorite is Lavanilla Laboritory's Vanilla Grapefruit. They sell it at sephora, and it smells incredibly good. Also, it's made with all natural ingredients and is supposed to be really good and nourishing for the skin. what more could ya want?? i spray it on my 2 year old daughter sometimes and she loves it too ;-)


----------



## Ralen81 (Jul 18, 2007)

If you can get your hands on some GAP vintage vanilla, it's to die for!!!  Warm and sexy, but not overpowering for day.  Fruits & Passions' Soleil in midnight is close, but slightly more floral.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 19, 2007)

Pilar and Lucy's The exact friction of stars is AMAZING! It is so yummy! I found it at a small boutique and spritzed some on and it smelled delicious, sweet but not sickening, with some spice to it. It's not overpowering for daytime wear, yet I can wear it in the evening. And my guy friend that I was with couldn't get enough of it, he kept wanting to sniff my arm, so I had to get him his own test strip, lol.


----------



## daFilli (Jul 24, 2007)

try Hillary Duff's fragrance.... its actually quite pretty.


----------



## littlemitzik (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe nobody has suggested the Henri Bendel Vanilla Flower perfume yet! It's not overpoweringly sweet, but it's not weak either. I think you can still find it at the BBW outlets since (of course) stupid BBW discontinued it. 
 Also Stila's Creme Bouquet, but that's a stronger vanilla. And I love the CSPs as well. There's also some Vanilla perfume oil by L'Aromarine, it's rather nice, not too sweet, and you can always mix it w/ another frag. oil + alcohol to make a perfume spray. It's around $7 for a cute little bottle I think. Hths someone


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 28, 2007)

I also love vanilla based scents and my favorites are:

- Burberry - Burberry Brit (my winter staple)
- CK - IN2U her (which has a great sugary vanilla dry-down)
- Jil Sander - Sun Delight (pretty similar to Burberry Brit)
- MAC - MV2
- The Body shop - Vanilla


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

Lavanila pink grapefruit vanilla smells really good.
Their other scents are good too.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 16, 2008)

Vanilla Fields


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 17, 2008)

I have to second Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Antique Lace. I wore this on my wedding day and now when I smell it I get all misty eyed. Its really a lovely vanilla.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2008)

Vera Wang's Princess. It smells like vanilla cake icing.


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jumping on the bandwagon to rec the Lavanilla products--I love Lavanilla Grapefruit best, but now they've got Lavanilla Lavender out there, too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 19, 2009)

i love vanilla, but i'm weird and wear it only in the winter time than i switch to fruity ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my faves are hypnotic poision, burberry brit, pink sugar, jessica simpson fancy (not mentioned here yet but this is my fave on 2009 and i smell alot of vanilla in it)


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i love vanilla, but i'm weird and wear it only in the winter time than i switch to fruity ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my faves are hypnotic poision, burberry brit, pink sugar, jessica simpson fancy (not mentioned here yet but this is my fave on 2009 and i smell alot of vanilla in it)_

 
That's exactly what I do! I wear Comptoir Sud Vanille Passion with Matin Calin in the fall/winter, then I switch to YSL's Baby Doll with Marc Jacobs Grapefruit EDT.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 21, 2009)

The new Harajuku Lovers perfume line has a vanilla scented one, G. It's a little coconutty too, very nice and girly though. Reasonably priced aswell!


----------



## Little Addict (May 21, 2009)

hypnose definitely.


----------

